
1.1.1.1 – The Internet’s Fastest, Privacy-First DNS Resolver - mlescaudron
https://1.1.1.1/
======
r721
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16727869](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16727869)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16732820](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16732820)

